# And The Dogcow Went Moof



## monktus (Aug 17, 2004)

As well as being my username on a few forums, and a rare and ancient animal (cross between a monkey and a cactus), Monktus is also the name of my band. Anyway, we have a song called "And The Dogcow Went Moof" that I did a quick demo of at college the other weekend. If you'd like to hear it you can find an mp3 of it here:

http://monktus.com/media/moof.mp3 

Let me know what you think. If you'd like to know more about Monktus, have a look at http://monktus.com 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## markceltic (Aug 17, 2004)

Very good, what you doing this Saturday? My neice needs someone who can play an instrument for her wedding!


----------



## Cat (Aug 18, 2004)

I like it.  Got tabs and text somewhere?


----------



## adambyte (Aug 18, 2004)

lol. Yeah, this could become an underground Mac user hit. Ditto on the request for tabs and text.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 18, 2004)

I've sent the link to a few ppl at Apple .. most love it. So do  Reservoir DogCows ..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Aug 19, 2004)

Well done! So, you played the guitar and sang? Very interesting voice, if I may add.


----------



## monktus (Oct 13, 2004)

Woah, didn't notice there were more replies, thanks guys. We did a new version with the whole band the other week, I'll let you know when it's finished and I'll tab it out too. Thank's for sending it to Apple people, I'm glad they like it!


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 14, 2004)

yeah i like it. very interested in hearing the full band version.


----------



## Jamie411 (Feb 3, 2007)

I really enjoyed your music.  Seeing as I like weezer, I can definitely agree with this music. It is professional sounding and filled with as much talent as weezer. Very Cool.


----------



## monktus (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd forgotten about this thread, thanks for the comments. We never did get that second recording back (was a guy in my old college who did it for us) but hopefully we'll get some new stuff recorded this spring. We've been on a bit of a hiatus since last summer as we've all been busy with work and school etc but we've got some gigs coming up in March.

Also, I've been doing some stuff on my own, you can hear my solo project at http://www.myspace.com/moosemaloney.

Thanks again,
Craig


----------



## monktus (Feb 16, 2007)

Just to keep you updated, there's a new track up on my MySpace page at http://www.myspace.com/moosemaloney and I'm also playing a free gig at Beanscene Kelvingrove in Glasgow on Thursday 8 March if anyone's in the area.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## monktus (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to keep bumping the thread but I've just uploaded another new track to my MySpace.


----------

